# CD for install of HP photosmart 2610xi printer



## Tennerst (Aug 16, 2008)

I have lost my CD install disc for my HP photosmart 2610xi printer. Any ideas? Windows XP.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, Tennerst
You could download drivers/software from HP?
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=421134&dlc=en


----------

